# RPM Porcupine bezel for M6/M3



## Solscud007 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok so after talking to RPM he showed me a proto for a Porcupine tail. 

I am looking to get a porcupine bezel for my M6 or M3 head. which ever. doesnt matter. Of course Ti would be ideal but costly. Im still in talks with RPM. Im assuming that Stainless steel would of course be cheaper than Ti. But I am waiting for his expert opinion.

Im trying to gauge an interest thread to see how many people would want an aggressive porcupine bezel for their M3 or M6.


----------



## jaybiz32 (Jul 30, 2008)

Put me down for a m3 bezel if this ever gets put together.


----------



## coyote223 (Sep 24, 2008)

Interested in an M6 bezel.


----------



## griff (Sep 24, 2008)

M6:devil:


----------



## Radio (Sep 24, 2008)

Interested in an M6 bezel


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 24, 2008)

M6 WOULD BE SWEEEET


----------



## coyote223 (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on, there's gotta be more people interested in something like this. ​


----------



## GLOCK18 (Sep 30, 2008)

W/D


----------



## Flipside (Oct 7, 2008)

What would this look like? The finished product, that is...


----------

